# Long distance rides from ATL (250-300 miles)



## BroomVikin (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm looking for a good 250-300 mile ride starting in the Atlanta area for this fall. I've been told heading south out of the metro area doesn't offer much promise. Any suggestions? I'd prefer a one-way trip but an out and back would be fine. While I'm not dying to climb any mountains, I'd love some scenery and not just plain flat riding. Thanks!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Lots of brevets in the Atlanta area.
RUSA: Rides


----------

